# Apostas Temperaturas Máximas - Dias 9 a 11 de abril de 2014



## David sf (6 Abr 2014 às 16:19)

*Regulamento*

Concurso de apostas para a temperatura *Máxima* dos dias 9, 10 e 11 de abril (quarta a sexta-feira).

*O concurso consiste em:*

Aposta de previsão da *temperatura máxima* em 12 estações seleccionadas, para os dias indicados.


*Estações seleccionadas:*

 1 – Monção (Valinha) -  IPMA 
 2 – Pinhao (Santa Bárbara) -  IPMA 
 3 – Torre -  MeteoCovilhã 
 4 – Fundão -  IPMA 
 5 – Cabo Carvoeiro -  IPMA 
 6 – Sintra (Colares) -  IPMA 
 7 – Moita -  MeteoMoita 
 8 – Évora (Aeródromo) -  IPMA 
 9 – Serpa  -  MeteoAlentejo 
10 – Mértola (Vale Formoso) -  IPMA 
11 – Sítio das Fontes -  Meteofontes 
12 – Tavira -  Centro Ciência Viva 

*Regras*

* Vencerá este concurso quem tiver no conjunto das três temperaturas a menor diferença absoluta/erro acumulado nas estações, das doze referidas que tiverem dados que permitam o apuramento.

* A submissão de apostas começa agora, havendo uma *bonificação de 10% para quem apostar até às 7h de terça-feira, 8, sobre todas as apostas*. As bonificações são um “prémio” para aqueles que arriscarem uma submissão de apostas a larga distância.

* A submissão *termina às 23:59 de terça-feira, dia 8*.

* A bonificação é aplicada sobre a diferença/erro total, por exemplo, se a diferença acumulada (erro) final for de 5ºC e tiver uma bonificação de 10%, a diferença a concurso para efeitos de classificação passa a ser de 4,5ºC (5ºC-0,5ºC)

* As temperaturas submetidas devem ter sempre uma casa decimal, mesmo que seja zero.

* Se alguma estação não disponibilizar resumo diário no site do IM ou no site da estação amadora, será excluída do concurso.

* Em caso de empate, prevalecerá a aposta que tiver sido submetida em primeiro lugar.

* Edit's de post's de submissões implicam de imediato a expulsão do concurso, pelo que tenham cuidado com erros antes de submeterem. Alguma gralha acidental feita na hora da submissão, devem pedir a um moderador a alteração por MP (mensagem privada) imediatamente após a submissão.



*Formato*
Para facilitar a recolha automatizada de dados, usem por favor todos o mesmo formato nas apostas. 
----------------
*Vosso Nome (nick no fórum)*
Monção: Qua xx,xºC  Qui yy,yºC Sex zz,zºC
Pinhão: Qua xx,xºC  Qui yy,yºC Sex zz,zºC
Torre: Qua xx,xºC  Qui yy,yºC Sex zz,zºC
Fundão: Qua xx,xºC  Qui yy,yºC Sex zz,zºC
CCarvoeiro: Qua xx,xºC  Qui yy,yºC Sex zz,zºC
Colares: Qua xx,xºC  Qui yy,yºC Sex zz,zºC
Moita: Qua xx,xºC  Qui yy,yºC Sex zz,zºC
Évora: Qua xx,xºC  Qui yy,yºC Sex zz,zºC
Serpa: Qua xx,xºC  Qui yy,yºC Sex zz,zºC
Mértola: Qua xx,xºC  Qui yy,yºC Sex zz,zºC
SFontes: Qua xx,xºC  Qui yy,yºC Sex zz,zºC
Tavira: Qua xx,xºC  Qui yy,yºC Sex zz,zºC

----------------

xx,xºC, yy,yºC e zz,zºC são as temperaturas com uma casa decimal.

Exemplo:
Estação X: Qua 18,8ºC  Qui 20,4ºC Sex 17,1ºC 

*Usem vírgulas (,) e não pontos (.), facilita muito a recolha dos dados.*

Boa sorte a todos, e no momento em que apostarem, tentem guiar-se pelas vossas ideias, geralmente as apostas vencedoras são aquelas que se destacam das restantes por alguma razão. Inspirar-se nas apostas dos restantes membros raramente resulta num lugar de destaque.

Alguma dúvida ou comentário, podem usar este tópico ou mensagem privada para os moderadores.


----------



## Skizzo (6 Abr 2014 às 16:42)

Eu sugeria 2 estações extra em caso de avaria de outras. Assim se 1 ou 2 avariassem, estas contariam para o concurso.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Abr 2014 às 18:53)

Só sugeria que começasse na terça-feira, pois a terça-feira deve ser o dia mais quente


----------



## David sf (6 Abr 2014 às 19:11)

A aposta normal seria com 10 estações meteorológicas, ao considerarem-se 12 já lá estão 2 extra. 

Não dá para apostar na terça-feira, não sobraria muito tempo para a submissão de apostas.


----------



## blade (6 Abr 2014 às 19:55)

Na última edição penso que havia o mapa de portugal com os pontos de cada estação, facilitaria a procura das estações no ipma


----------



## Gerofil (6 Abr 2014 às 23:49)

*Gerofil*
Monção: Qua 22,5ºC Qui 23,8ºC Sex 19,4ºC
Pinhão: Qua 21,4ºC Qui 24,0ºC Sex 23,5ºC
Torre: Qua 12,8ºC Qui 12,8ºC Sex 09,6ºC
Fundão: Qua 22,9ºC Qui 17,9ºC Sex 18,0ºC
CCarvoeiro: Qua 16,1ºC Qui 15,8ºC Sex 14,9ºC
Colares: Qua 18,2ºC Qui 17,1ºC Sex 16,1ºC
Moita: Qua 27,1ºC Qui 23,3ºC Sex 22,5ºC
Évora: Qua 26,2ºC Qui 24,8ºC Sex 22,8ºC
Serpa: Qua 29,0ºC Qui 28,1ºC Sex 27,5ºC
Mértola: Qua 25,9ºC Qui 23,9ºC Sex 23,3ºC
SFontes: Qua 29,5ºC Qui 24,0ºC Sex 19,0ºC
Tavira: Qua 24,8ºC Qui 21,5ºC Sex 18,8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2014 às 12:37)

blade disse:


> Na última edição penso que havia o mapa de portugal com os pontos de cada estação, facilitaria a procura das estações no ipma



Tens aí a localização exacta de 3 dessas 12.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...e-algumas-estacoes-automaticas-ipma-7371.html


----------



## vitamos (7 Abr 2014 às 15:17)

*vitamos*
Monção: Qua 24,0ºC Qui 26,2ºC Sex 22,0ºC
Pinhão: Qua 26,0ºC Qui 25,9ºC Sex 23,8ºC
Torre: Qua 12,3ºC Qui 10,2ºC Sex 8,8ºC
Fundão: Qua 26,0ºC Qui 24,8ºC Sex 24,0ºC
CCarvoeiro: Qua 17,7ºC Qui 17,7ºC Sex 17,7ºC
Colares: Qua 19,3ºC Qui 19,0ºC Sex 18,5ºC
Moita: Qua 27,0ºC Qui 27,0ºC Sex 25,0ºC
Évora: Qua 27,6ºC Qui 27,5ºC Sex 26,0ºC
Serpa: Qua 29,5ºC Qui 28,9ºC Sex 27,1ºC
Mértola: Qua 27,7ºC Qui 27,6ºC Sex 26,5ºC
SFontes: Qua 26,0ºC Qui 24,0ºC Sex 22,0ºC
Tavira: Qua 25,0ºC Qui 23,0ºC Sex 21,8ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Abr 2014 às 18:53)

Monção: Qua 25,5ºC Qui 24,6ºC Sex 25,6ºC
Pinhão: Qua 26,1ºC Qui 25,5ºC Sex 26,0ºC
Torre: Qua 18,2ºC Qui 17,8ºC Sex 18,5ºC
Fundão: Qua 23,4ºC Qui 23,1ºC Sex 25,0ºC
CCarvoeiro: Qua 23,1ºC Qui 22,4ºC Sex 24,3ºC
Colares: Qua 24,5ºC Qui 23,8ºC Sex 25,2ºC
Moita: Qua 25,8ºC Qui 25,0ºC Sex 26,6ºC
Évora: Qua 27,2ºC Qui 26,3ºC Sex 28,0ºC
Serpa: Qua 28,1ºC Qui 27,5ºC Sex 30,4ºC
Mértola: Qua 27,3ºC Qui 26,5ºC Sex 28,3ºC
SFontes: Qua 27,0ºC Qui 24,5ºC Sex 26,4ºC
Tavira: Qua 24,2ºC Qui 22,8ºC Sex 25,0ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Abr 2014 às 19:57)

*algarvio1980*
Monção: Qua 24,2ºC Qui 22,9ºC Sex 20,8ºC
Pinhão: Qua 25,3ºC Qui 24,7ºC Sex 25,1ºC
Torre: Qua 13,1ºC Qui 12,3ºC Sex 10,4ºC
Fundão: Qua 23,2ºC Qui 22,2ºC Sex 22,2ºC
CCarvoeiro: Qua 19,2ºC Qui 17,2ºC Sex 16,9ºC
Colares: Qua 20,1ºC Qui 19,1ºC Sex 18,6ºC
Moita: Qua 26,2ºC Qui 22,2ºC Sex 24,4ºC
Évora: Qua 27,5ºC Qui 25,6ºC Sex 24,7ºC
Serpa: Qua 28,3ºC Qui 26,1ºC Sex 25,9ºC
Mértola: Qua 27,5ºC Qui 26,5ºC Sex 26,6ºC
SFontes: Qua 25,0ºC Qui 24,3ºC Sex 26,1ºC
Tavira: Qua 26,8ºC Qui 24,1ºC Sex 26,4ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Abr 2014 às 20:02)

AndréFrade
Monção: Qua 24,0ºC Qui 26,0ºC Sex 23,0ºC
Pinhão: Qua 26,0ºC Qui 25,0ºC Sex 23,0ºC
Torre: Qua 12,0ºC Qui 10,0ºC Sex 9,0ºC
Fundão: Qua 25,0ºC Qui 24,0ºC Sex 23,0ºC
CCarvoeiro: Qua 17,0ºC Qui 16,0ºC Sex 17,0ºC
Colares: Qua 19,0ºC Qui 19,0ºC Sex 18,0ºC
Moita: Qua 26,5ºC Qui 25,0ºC Sex 25,0ºC
Évora: Qua 27,0ºC Qui 27,0ºC Sex 26,0ºC
Serpa: Qua 29,0ºC Qui 28,0ºC Sex 27,5ºC
Mértola: Qua 27,0ºC Qui 26,0ºC Sex 26,0ºC
SFontes: Qua 26,0ºC Qui 24,0ºC Sex 23,0ºC
Tavira: Qua 25,0ºC Qui 23,0ºC Sex 21,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (7 Abr 2014 às 22:23)

*Gilmet*
Monção: Qua 24,8ºC Qui 24,3ºC Sex 25,0ºC
Pinhão: Qua 25,7ºC Qui 26,8ºC Sex 25,9ºC
Torre: Qua 13,1ºC Qui 11,9ºC Sex 11,1ºC
Fundão: Qua 24,8ºC Qui 25,1ºC Sex 24,5ºC
CCarvoeiro: Qua 18,7ºC Qui 18,1ºC Sex 18,4ºC
Colares: Qua 20,9ºC Qui 20,4ºC Sex 21,0ºC
Moita: Qua 26,1ºC Qui 25,8ºC Sex 26,4ºC
Évora: Qua 27,6ºC Qui 27,5ºC Sex 26,0ºC
Serpa: Qua 27,9ºC Qui 27,3ºC Sex 28,1ºC
Mértola: Qua 25,3ºC Qui 24,6ºC Sex 26,2ºC
SFontes: Qua 24,2ºC Qui 25,4ºC Sex 26,0ºC
Tavira: Qua 25,0ºC Qui 23,6ºC Sex 24,6ºC


----------



## rozzo (7 Abr 2014 às 23:12)

*rozzo*
Monção: Qua 24,0ºC Qui 23,5ºC Sex 24,7ºC
Pinhão: Qua 27,6ºC Qui 28,5ºC Sex 28,1ºC
Torre: Qua 13,2ºC Qui 12,9ºC Sex 13,0ºC
Fundão: Qua 24,9ºC Qui 25,0ºC Sex 25,1ºC
CCarvoeiro: Qua 21,7ºC Qui 19,3ºC Sex 16,9ºC
Colares: Qua 24,5ºC Qui 22,5ºC Sex 21,1ºC
Moita: Qua 26,3ºC Qui 26,2ºC Sex 27,0ºC
Évora: Qua 26,4ºC Qui 26,5ºC Sex 26,9ºC
Serpa: Qua 27,3ºC Qui 27,8ºC Sex 28,8ºC
Mértola: Qua 24,8ºC Qui 24,7ºC Sex 25,9ºC
SFontes: Qua 23,4ºC Qui 23,5ºC Sex 25,2ºC
Tavira: Qua 23,7ºC Qui 23,4ºC Sex 25,5ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Abr 2014 às 23:15)

SpiderVV
Monção: Qua 24,1ºC Qui 23,9ºC Sex 24,0ºC
Pinhão: Qua 26,1ºC Qui 26,2ºC Sex 26,4ºC
Torre: Qua 12,6ºC Qui 13,1ºC Sex 12,8ºC
Fundão: Qua 23,6ºC Qui 24,8ºC Sex 23,1ºC
CCarvoeiro: Qua 19,0ºC Qui 20,0ºC Sex 18,6ºC
Colares: Qua 21,3ºC Qui 21,0ºC Sex 21,8ºC
Moita: Qua 24,3ºC Qui 25,0ºC Sex 25,7ºC
Évora: Qua 27,0ºC Qui 28,2ºC Sex 27,7ºC
Serpa: Qua 28,3ºC Qui 28,1ºC Sex 29,0ºC
Mértola: Qua 26,4ºC Qui 25,0ºC Sex 26,2ºC
SFontes: Qua 24,1ºC Qui 26,0ºC Sex 27,3ºC
Tavira: Qua 24,2ºC Qui 24,1ºC Sex 25,0ºC


----------



## David sf (7 Abr 2014 às 23:56)

*David sf*
Monção: Qua 29,0ºC Qui 27,0ºC Sex 28,0ºC
Pinhão: Qua 23,5ºC Qui 26,0ºC Sex 25,5ºC
Torre: Qua 14,0ºC Qui 13,5ºC Sex 13,5ºC
Fundão: Qua 25,5ºC Qui 25,5ºC Sex 25,5ºC
CCarvoeiro: Qua 23,0ºC Qui 19,5ºC Sex 17,5ºC
Colares: Qua 25,5ºC Qui 22,0ºC Sex 21,0ºC
Moita: Qua 26,0ºC Qui 26,0ºC Sex 26,5ºC
Évora: Qua 27,0ºC Qui 26,0ºC Sex 26,0ºC
Serpa: Qua 28,0ºC Qui 26,5ºC Sex 28,0ºC
Mértola: Qua 25,0ºC Qui 25,0ºC Sex 27,0ºC
SFontes: Qua 23,5ºC Qui 22,5ºC Sex 24,5ºC
Tavira: Qua 22,0ºC Qui 23,0ºC Sex 23,5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2014 às 00:02)

*Jonas_87*

Monção: Qua 28,4ºC Qui 26,8ºC Sex 24,9ºC
Pinhão: Qua 27,8ºC Qui 27,1ºC Sex 26,8ºC
Torre: Qua 13,3ºC Qui 13,2ºC Sex 12,8ºC
Fundão: Qua 24,8ºC Qui 24,1ºC Sex 23,9ºC
CCarvoeiro: Qua 22,1ºC Qui 19,2ºC Sex 17,1ºC
Colares: Qua 23,9ºC Qui 21,8ºC Sex 20,3ºC
Moita: Qua 26,8ºC Qui 26,1ºC Sex 26,8ºC
Évora: Qua 27,5ºC Qui 26,8ºC Sex 27,5ºC
Serpa: Qua 27,4ºC Qui 27,7ºC Sex 28,8ºC
Mértola: Qua 27,1ºC Qui 26,2ºC Sex 26,5ºC
SFontes: Qua 25,7ºC Qui 23,5ºC Sex 25,5ºC
Tavira: Qua 26,3ºC Qui 24,7ºC Sex 25,4ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Abr 2014 às 00:58)

*Jorge_scp*
Monção: Qua 25,5ºC  Qui 24,5ºC Sex 25,0ºC
Pinhão: Qua 27,1ºC  Qui 28,3ºC Sex 27,8ºC
Torre: Qua 12,6ºC  Qui 11,1ºC Sex 11,5ºC
Fundão: Qua 24,6ºC  Qui 24,2ºC Sex 24,5ºC
CCarvoeiro: Qua 22,4ºC  Qui 19,6ºC Sex 18,5ºC
Colares: Qua 23,4ºC  Qui 21,2ºC Sex 20,9ºC
Moita: Qua 27,3ºC  Qui 25,8ºC Sex 26,5ºC
Évora: Qua 26,4ºC  Qui 25,1ºC Sex 25,6ºC
Serpa: Qua 27,2ºC  Qui 26,7ºC Sex 27,4ºC
Mértola: Qua 24,5ºC  Qui 24,1ºC Sex 25,6ºC
SFontes: Qua 25,2ºC  Qui 24,8ºC Sex 26,0ºC
Tavira: Qua 23,9ºC  Qui 23,1ºC Sex 24,5ºC


----------



## AnDré (8 Abr 2014 às 02:44)

*AnDré*
Monção: Qua 27,6ºC Qui 27,1ºC Sex 28,8ºC
Pinhão: Qua 26,1ºC Qui 26,9ºC Sex 28,9ºC
Torre: Qua 12,1ºC Qui 12,2ºC Sex 13,1ºC
Fundão: Qua 24,1ºC Qui 24,3ºC Sex 25,2ºC
CCarvoeiro: Qua 18,3ºC Qui 17,6ºC Sex 18,3ºC
Colares: Qua 19,7ºC Qui 19,5ºC Sex 20,1ºC
Moita: Qua 24,9ºC Qui 24,7ºC Sex 25,1ºC
Évora: Qua 26,8ºC Qui 26,1ºC Sex 26,3ºC
Serpa: Qua 27,3ºC Qui 27,1ºC Sex 28,5ºC
Mértola: Qua 26,2ºC Qui 26,1ºC Sex 26,7ºC
SFontes: Qua 24,1ºC Qui 25,1ºC Sex 26,1ºC
Tavira: Qua 23,9ºC Qui 24,5ºC Sex 25,1ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Abr 2014 às 02:50)

*Mr. Neves*

Monção: Qua 24.5xºC Qui 23,6ºC Sex 24,8ºC
Pinhão: Qua 25,5ºC Qui 26,3ºC Sex 25,9ºC
Torre: Qua 12,0ºC Qui 11,8ºC Sex 11,5ºC
Fundão: Qua 25,0ºC Qui 24,8ºC Sex 24,9ºC
CCarvoeiro: Qua 18,6ºC Qui 18,2ºC Sex 17,6ºC
Colares: Qua 21,0ºC Qui 19,7ºC Sex 19,4ºC
Moita: Qua 25,8ºC Qui 25,4ºC Sex 25,2ºC
Évora: Qua 26,5ºC Qui 25,6ºC Sex 25,2ºC
Serpa: Qua 27,4ºC Qui 28,0ºC Sex 27,3ºC
Mértola: Qua 27,0ºC Qui 26,5ºC Sex 26,6ºC
SFontes: Qua 24,6ºC Qui 24,1ºC Sex 23,7ºC
Tavira: Qua 21,7ºC Qui 21,3ºC Sex 21,2ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Abr 2014 às 03:25)

*Ruipedroo*
Monção: Qua 28,1ºC Qui 27,6ºC Sex 26,7ºC
Pinhão: Qua 25,3ºC Qui 26,6ºC Sex 25,0ºC
Torre: Qua 12,0ºC Qui 13,4ºC Sex 11,7ºC
Fundão: Qua 25,0ºC Qui 24,3ºC Sex 24,0ºC
CCarvoeiro: Qua 17,3ºC Qui 18,1ºC Sex 16,8ºC
Colares: Qua 18,9ºC Qui 18,0ºC Sex 18,5ºC
Moita: Qua 27,2ºC Qui 24,8ºC Sex 25,0ºC
Évora: Qua 28,0ºC Qui 26,0ºC Sex 27,0ºC
Serpa: Qua 27,4ºC Qui 25,4ºC Sex 28,0ºC
Mértola: Qua 28,3ºC Qui 26,5ºC Sex 27,3ºC
SFontes: Qua 25,0ºC Qui 23,0ºC Sex 26,2ºC
Tavira: Qua 22,7ºC Qui 22,5ºC Sex 24,1ºC


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2014 às 03:46)

*david 6*

Monção: Qua 25,2ºC Qui 25,0ºC Sex 25,5ºC
Pinhão: Qua 23,1ºC Qui 24,2ºC Sex 24,0ºC
Torre: Qua 12,8ºC Qui 13,0ºC Sex 12,9ºC
Fundão: Qua 24,2ºC Qui 23,6ºC Sex 24,0ºC
CCarvoeiro: Qua 19,8ºC Qui 18,7ºC Sex 18,2ºC
Colares: Qua 20,1ºC Qui 19,3ºC Sex 19,8ºC
Moita: Qua 25,0ºC Qui 24,4ºC Sex 24,7ºC
Évora: Qua 26,6ºC Qui 25,5ºC Sex 26,0ºC
Serpa: Qua 27,0ºC Qui 25,9ºC Sex 26,2ºC
Mértola: Qua 25,0ºC Qui 24,7ºC Sex 25,2ºC
SFontes: Qua 22,2ºC Qui 22,6ºC Sex 23,4ºC
Tavira: Qua 20,3ºC Qui 19,8ºC Sex 20,6ºC


----------



## |Ciclone| (8 Abr 2014 às 06:52)

*|Ciclone|*
Monção: Qua 27,9ºC Qui 24,7ºC Sex 25,7ºC
Pinhão: Qua 27,3ºC Qui 25,9ºC Sex 25,9ºC
Torre: Qua 10,3ºC Qui  9,3ºC Sex 10,3ºC
Fundão: Qua 23,9ºC Qui 23,6ºC Sex 24,6ºC
CCarvoeiro: Qua 21,8ºC Qui 19,6ºC Sex 17,6ºC
Colares: Qua 24,2ºC Qui 21,4ºC Sex 20,4ºC
Moita: Qua 24,4ºC Qui 25,5ºC Sex 26,5ºC
Évora: Qua 24,6ºC Qui 24,6ºC Sex 25,6ºC
Serpa: Qua 25,8ºC Qui 25,7ºC Sex 26,7ºC
Mértola: Qua 25,5ºC Qui 24,5ºC Sex 25,5ºC
SFontes: Qua 26,1ºC Qui 24,1ºC Sex 25,1ºC
Tavira: Qua 25,8ºC Qui 24,3ºC Sex 24,3ºC


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Abr 2014 às 08:06)

Meteofan
Monção: Qua 25,9ºC Qui 23,8ºC Sex 23,4ºC
Pinhão: Qua 26,1ºC Qui 25,2ºC Sex 26,0ºC
Torre: Qua 12,2ºC Qui 11,0ºC Sex 10,4ºC
Fundão: Qua 24,5ºC Qui 24,2ºC Sex 25,1ºC
CCarvoeiro: Qua 21,0ºC Qui 20,6ºC Sex 19,6ºC
Colares: Qua 23,1ºC Qui 20,9ºC Sex 21,7ºC
Moita: Qua 25,4ºC Qui 23,5ºC Sex 27,0ºC
Évora: Qua 26,5ºC Qui 25,0ºC Sex 27,3ºC
Serpa: Qua 26,7ºC Qui 25,2ºC Sex 27,6ºC
Mértola: Qua 26,2ºC Qui 25,3ºC Sex 26,5ºC
SFontes: Qua 25,1ºC Qui 24,4ºC Sex 25,4ºC
Tavira: Qua 26,8ºC Qui 24,1ºC Sex 23,9ºC


----------



## ecobcg (8 Abr 2014 às 09:56)

ecobcg
Monção: Qua 27,1ºC Qui 25,6ºC Sex 25,5ºC
Pinhão: Qua 26,9ºC Qui 24,7ºC Sex 26,1ºC
Torre: Qua 10,6ºC Qui 9,7ºC Sex 10,6ºC
Fundão: Qua 24,3ºC Qui 24,2ºC Sex 25,1ºC
CCarvoeiro: Qua 22,1ºC Qui 19,5ºC Sex 18,5ºC
Colares: Qua 24,5ºC Qui 21,6ºC Sex 21,3ºC
Moita: Qua 25,2ºC Qui 25,6ºC Sex 26,1ºC
Évora: Qua 25,5ºC Qui 25,2ºC Sex 25,8ºC
Serpa: Qua 26,9ºC Qui 26,3ºC Sex 26,8ºC
Mértola: Qua 26,5ºC Qui 25,4ºC Sex 25,9ºC
SFontes: Qua 25,9ºC Qui 25,9ºC Sex 27,1ºC
Tavira: Qua 25,1ºC Qui 23,2ºC Sex 24,5ºC


----------



## DaniFR (8 Abr 2014 às 12:30)

*DaniFR*
Monção: Qua 25,2ºC Qui 23,9ºC Sex 23,4ºC
Pinhão: Qua 23,5ºC Qui 24,0ºC Sex 24,9ºC
Torre: Qua 12,5ºC Qui 11,8ºC Sex 11,3ºC
Fundão: Qua 23,9ºC Qui 24,5ºC Sex 24,2ºC
CCarvoeiro: Qua 20,6ºC Qui 19,7ºC Sex 18,9ºC
Colares: Qua 22,7ºC Qui 21,6ºC Sex 21,2ºC
Moita: Qua 25,5ºC Qui 24,8ºC Sex 24,3ºC
Évora: Qua 26,3ºC Qui 25,8ºC Sex 25,3ºC
Serpa: Qua 25,9ºC Qui 26,7ºC Sex 26,5ºC
Mértola: Qua 25,1ºC Qui 24,6ºC Sex 26,8ºC
SFontes: Qua 24,7ºC Qui 23,4ºC Sex 24,5ºC
Tavira: Qua 22,4ºC Qui 21,5ºC Sex 21,9ºC


----------



## Costa (8 Abr 2014 às 13:02)

Costa
Monção: Qua 29,2ºC Qui 27,1ºC Sex 25,9ºC
Pinhão: Qua 28,9ºC Qui 28,1ºC Sex 28,8ºC
Torre: Qua 14,1ºC Qui 13,5ºC Sex 13,2ºC
Fundão: Qua 26,9ºC Qui 26,0ºC Sex 26,5ºC
CCarvoeiro: Qua 20,7ºC Qui 19,3ºC Sex 18,3ºC
Colares: Qua 20,9ºC Qui 20,1ºC Sex 18,9ºC
Moita: Qua 27,1ºC Qui 26,2ºC Sex 26,9ºC
Évora: Qua 27,6ºC Qui 26,9ºC Sex 27,8ºC
Serpa: Qua 29,1ºC Qui 28,2ºC Sex 28,9ºC
Mértola: Qua 28,1ºC Qui 27,4ºC Sex 27,1ºC
SFontes: Qua 26,3ºC Qui 26,6ºC Sex 27,9ºC
Tavira: Qua 26,5ºC Qui 25,2ºC Sex 25,9ºC


----------



## manchester (8 Abr 2014 às 14:05)

*Manchester*
Monção: Qua 26,3ºC Qui 24,9ºC Sex 23,8ºC
Pinhão: Qua 28,9ºC Qui 27,9ºC Sex 27,1ºC
Torre: Qua 15,4ºC Qui 13,9ºC Sex 12,8ºC
Fundão: Qua 26,2ºC Qui 25,8ºC Sex 26,4ºC
CCarvoeiro: Qua 21,9ºC Qui 20,6ºC Sex 19,8ºC
Colares: Qua 21,9ºC Qui 20,8ºC Sex 19,9ºC
Moita: Qua 28,6ºC Qui 26,8ºC Sex 27,0ºC
Évora: Qua 26,8ºC Qui 26,2ºC Sex 25,2ºC
Serpa: Qua 25,9ºC Qui 26,1ºC Sex 26,1ºC
Mértola: Qua 25,1ºC Qui 26,2ºC Sex 28,1ºC
SFontes: Qua 25,3ºC Qui 26,0ºC Sex 28,2ºC
Tavira: Qua 23,5ºC Qui 22,9ºC Sex 23,2ºC


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (8 Abr 2014 às 14:39)

*Freamunde!Allez*
Monção: Qua 30,2ºC Qui 28,0ºC Sex 26,5ºC
Pinhão: Qua 30,3ºC Qui 29,5ºC Sex 28,8ºC
Torre: Qua 15,1ºC Qui 14,2ºC Sex 12,6ºC
Fundão: Qua 29,1ºC Qui 28,7ºC Sex 27,3ºC
CCarvoeiro: Qua 19,9ºC Qui 19,2ºC Sex 18,8ºC
Colares: Qua 21,6ºC Qui 20,8ºC Sex 20,1ºC
Moita: Qua 28,8ºC Qui 28,4ºC Sex 28,2ºC
Évora: Qua 28,5ºC Qui 28,3ºC Sex 28,5ºC
Serpa: Qua 30,3ºC Qui 29,4ºC Sex 29,6ºC
Mértola: Qua 28,7ºC Qui 28,2ºC Sex 29,0ºC
SFontes: Qua 26,9ºC Qui 26,5ºC Sex 27,0ºC
Tavira: Qua 26,4ºC Qui 25,4ºC Sex 26,0ºC


----------



## vinc7e (8 Abr 2014 às 14:55)

Monção: Qua 29,5ºC Qui 27,5ºC Sex 27,5ºC
Pinhão: Qua 22,5ºC Qui 25,0ºC Sex 25,0ºC
Torre: Qua 14,0ºC Qui 13,5ºC Sex 14,0ºC
Fundão: Qua 25,5ºC Qui 25,0ºC Sex 25,0ºC
CCarvoeiro: Qua 22,0ºC Qui 19,5ºC Sex 18,5ºC
Colares: Qua 25,5ºC Qui 22,5ºC Sex 22,0ºC
Moita: Qua 27,0ºC Qui 27,0ºC Sex 27,5ºC
Évora: Qua 27,0ºC Qui 26,0ºC Sex 26,0ºC
Serpa: Qua 28,0ºC Qui 27,0ºC Sex 28,0ºC
Mértola: Qua 25,0ºC Qui 25,5ºC Sex 27,0ºC
SFontes: Qua 23,5ºC Qui 23,5ºC Sex 24,5ºC
Tavira: Qua 22,0ºC Qui 23,0ºC Sex 24,0ºC


----------



## blade (8 Abr 2014 às 16:35)

*Blade*

Monção: Qua 26,8ºC Qui 25,4ºC Sex 24,4ºC
Pinhão: Qua 24,5ºC Qui 24,0ºC Sex 23,9ºC
Torre: Qua 13,5ºC Qui 12,8ºC Sex 12,9ºC
Fundão: Qua 25,9ºC Qui 24,5ºC Sex 24,3ºC
CCarvoeiro: Qua 20,3ºC Qui 19,7ºC Sex 19,7ºC
Colares: Qua 23,7ºC Qui 22,5ºC Sex 21,6ºC
Moita: Qua 25,5ºC Qui 24,9ºC Sex 25,0ºC
Évora: Qua 26,3ºC Qui 25,8ºC Sex 26,1ºC
Serpa: Qua 27,0ºC Qui 26,3ºC Sex 26,8ºC
Mértola: Qua 25,1ºC Qui 24,6ºC Sex 26,8ºC
SFontes: Qua 24,6ºC Qui 23,4ºC Sex 24,5ºC
Tavira: Qua 23,7ºC Qui 23,4ºC Sex 23,9ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Abr 2014 às 19:29)

Regressado de um acampamento em Sintra (Pedra Amarela), parece que ainda venho a tempo de participar 

Aqui vai:

*Duarte Sousa*
Monção: Qua 26,5ºC Qui 25,0ºC Sex 26,0ºC
Pinhão: Qua 25,0ºC Qui 27,0ºC Sex 26,5ºC
Torre: Qua 12,0ºC Qui 11,0ºC Sex 11,5ºC
Fundão: Qua 23,0ºC Qui 25,5ºC Sex 26,0ºC
CCarvoeiro: Qua 20,0ºC Qui 18,0ºC Sex 18,0ºC
Colares: Qua 22,5ºC Qui 20,5ºC Sex 21,0ºC
Moita: Qua 27,5ºC Qui 27,5ºC Sex 27,5ºC
Évora: Qua 25,5ºC Qui 26,0ºC Sex 26,0ºC
Serpa: Qua 29,0ºC Qui 28,0ºC Sex 28,5ºC
Mértola: Qua 26,5ºC Qui 25,5ºC Sex 26,0ºC
SFontes: Qua 24,0ºC Qui 23,5ºC Sex 25,5ºC
Tavira: Qua 26,5ºC Qui 25,0ºC Sex 28,0ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Abr 2014 às 23:27)

*Miguel96*

Monção: Qua 24,3ºC Qui 23,0ºC Sex 22,9ºC
Pinhão: Qua 22,9ºC Qui 22,5ºC Sex 22,9ºC
Torre: Qua 14,9ºC Qui 13,1ºC Sex 13,0ºC
Fundão: Qua 24,2ºC Qui 23,0ºC Sex 23,3ºC
CCarvoeiro: Qua 23,1ºC Qui 22,0ºC Sex 19,2ºC
Colares: Qua 23,7ºC Qui 22,0ºC Sex 20,0ºC
Moita: Qua 26,5ºC Qui 23,7ºC Sex 21,7ºC
Évora: Qua 26,1ºC Qui 25,8ºC Sex 23,0ºC
Serpa: Qua 29,9ºC Qui 25,5ºC Sex 26,0ºC
Mértola: Qua 25,0ºC Qui 23,6ºC Sex 26,4ºC
SFontes: Qua 24,5ºC Qui 25,7ºC Sex 25,1ºC
Tavira: Qua 22,0ºC Qui 20,9ºC Sex 22,7ºC


----------



## tomalino (8 Abr 2014 às 23:49)

*tomalino*
Monção: Qua 25,2ºC Qui 23,0ºC Sex 22,9ºC
Pinhão: Qua 26,3ºC Qui 24,1ºC Sex 24,2ºC
Torre: Qua 13,5ºC Qui 11,7ºC Sex 11,5ºC
Fundão: Qua 24,3ºC Qui 23,6ºC Sex 23,1ºC
CCarvoeiro: Qua 18,3ºC Qui 18,0ºC Sex 17,4ºC
Colares: Qua 18,6ºC Qui 18,4ºC Sex 18,0ºC
Moita: Qua 23,8ºC Qui 22,9ºC Sex 23,1ºC
Évora: Qua 26,9ºC Qui 24,5ºC Sex 25,4ºC
Serpa: Qua 27,4ºC Qui 24,9ºC Sex 26,0ºC
Mértola: Qua 27,7ºC Qui 25,3ºC Sex 26,5ºC
SFontes: Qua 24,4ºC Qui 23,7ºC Sex 24,0ºC
Tavira: Qua 23,8ºC Qui 23,3ºC Sex 23,8ºC


----------



## David sf (9 Abr 2014 às 00:01)

Encerra a submissão de apostas, abaixo o resumo. Se houver algum erro avisem, sff:


----------



## AnDré (9 Abr 2014 às 16:25)

Destaques desta tarde:

O Alentejo está "frio".
A maioria, se não todos, sobrestimou a temperatura para Évora, Mértola e Serpa.

Monção seguia com 30,4ºC às 15h UTC. Valor acima de qualquer das apostas.



Máximas nas estações amadoras até ao momento:

Torre: 12,8ºC - não deve subir mais.
Moita: 24,9ºC - ainda a subir.
Serpa: 24,7ºC - não deve subir mais.
Sítio das Fontes: 25,4ºC - também não deve subir mais.
Tavira: 25,4ºC - ainda a subir.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2014 às 16:27)

AnDré disse:


> Monção seguia com 30,4ºC às 15h UTC. Valor acima de qualquer das apostas.



Raio do buraco pa. 
Ainda deve subir mais um pouco caso o vento se mantenha como está, de NE.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Abr 2014 às 16:37)

Tavira, já chegou a uma máxima de 26.1ºC, agora desceu mas pode subir mais, basta o sol aparecer.  Só queria +0.7ºC. Monção caí no buraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Abr 2014 às 16:40)

Ui a minha diferença só com as estações amadoras já vai linda... Uns fantásticos 8.37 e já com descontos, só a de monção deve-me pôr mais uns 5ºC em cima, para acrescentar ao total.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Abr 2014 às 16:40)

Realmente este tempo proporcionou algumas surpresas, o meu falhanço foi nas estações do Cabo Carvoeiro e Colares.


----------



## blade (9 Abr 2014 às 18:23)

As apostas eram supostamente para incidir nos dias + quentes e vão ficar no vale a culpa é da inversão térmica 

Malentejo já 18,5ºc na torre? 
Freamund isso é que foi carregar no acelarador  30 pa esta 30 paquela 
Quem apostou valores + baixos poderá ter uma vantagem


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (9 Abr 2014 às 18:41)

blade disse:


> As apostas eram supostamente para incidir nos dias + quentes e vão ficar no vale a culpa é da inversão térmica
> 
> Malentejo já 18,5ºc na torre?
> Freamund isso é que foi carregar no acelarador  30 pa esta 30 paquela
> Quem apostou valores + baixos poderá ter uma vantagem



Entusiasmei-me um bocado!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Abr 2014 às 20:14)

Máximas já disponíveis de dia *9* (hoje):

*Moita:* 25.3ºC
*Serpa:* 24.7ºC
*Tavira:* 26.1ºC


----------



## David sf (9 Abr 2014 às 20:19)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Máximas já disponíveis de dia *8* (hoje):
> 
> *Moita:* 25.3ºC
> *Serpa:* 24.7ºC
> *Tavira:* 26.1ºC



*Cabo Carvoeiro* 23,9ºC (synops)
*Torre* 12,8ºC
*Sítio das Fontes* 25,4ºC


----------



## David sf (9 Abr 2014 às 20:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Raio do buraco pa.
> Ainda deve subir mais um pouco caso o vento se mantenha como está, de NE.



Já não é o primeiro concurso em que Monção "faz estragos". Por outro lado as estações alentejanas também fizeram estragos, devido aos baixos valores registados.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2014 às 20:45)

David sf disse:


> *Cabo Carvoeiro* 23,9ºC (synops)
> *Torre* 12,8ºC
> *Sítio das Fontes* 25,4ºC



Esse valor do Cabo Carvoeiro está correcto? Pergunto isto porque estive a ver o gráfico de observação(versão flash) e o máximo que lá aparece é de 21,4ºC. Por norma, assim que estão disponíveis as temperaturas máximas(no dia seguinte) o valor é quase sempre entre 0,3/0,5ºC a mais, neste caso rondará os 21,8ºC, portanto acho estranho esses 23,9ºC, poderá ter havido um erro.

A titulo de exemplo, Bragança teve máxima de 24,1ºC, no grafico flash, o máximo que la aparece é de 23,8ºC.

Qualquer dos modos, amanha confirma-se ou não esse valor do C.Carvoeiro.


----------



## David sf (9 Abr 2014 às 21:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esse valor do Cabo Carvoeiro está correcto? Pergunto isto porque estive a ver o gráfico de observação(versão flash) e o máximo que lá aparece é de 21,4ºC. Por norma, assim que estão disponíveis as temperaturas máximas(no dia seguinte) o valor é quase sempre entre 0,3/0,5ºC a mais, neste caso rondará os 21,8ºC, portanto acho estranho esses 23,9ºC, poderá ter havido um erro.
> 
> A titulo de exemplo, Bragança teve máxima de 24,1ºC, no grafico flash, o máximo que la aparece é de 23,8ºC.
> 
> Qualquer dos modos, amanha confirma-se ou não esse valor do C.Carvoeiro.



Os synops da Ogimet costumam estar correctos, até hoje nunca falhou. Já houve alguns casos em que a diferença do extremo horário para a máxima diária foi desta ordem de grandeza.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2014 às 21:41)

David sf disse:


> Os synops da Ogimet costumam estar correctos, até hoje nunca falhou. Já houve alguns casos em que a diferença do extremo horário para a máxima diária foi desta ordem de grandeza.



Por acaso já vi algumas falhas, em estações espanholas,volta e meia acontece.
Acho a diferença demasiado grande, só vendo amanha no IPMA é que acredito, não me leves a mal.


----------



## AnDré (10 Abr 2014 às 00:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por acaso já vi algumas falhas, em estações espanholas,volta e meia acontece.
> Acho a diferença demasiado grande, só vendo amanha no IPMA é que acredito, não me leves a mal.



Acontece com alguma frequência, jonas.
Principalmente em estações sujeitas a grandes variações de temperatura devido ao vento.

Estou agora a lembrar-me de Carrazêda de Ansiães e da Praia da Rainha (Almada) mas em termos de mínimas.
Os extremos, por vezes, são bastante mais baixos que os valores horários. E porquê? Devido ao factor vento. O vento pára temporariamente e a temperatura cai a pique, entretanto sopra uma brisa e a temperatura dispara. Nesses lugares de uma imensa variação de temperatura em poucos minutos, é difícil os valores horários apanharem os máximos/mínimos.

Nos cabos, e quando o vento anda a rodar entre sul (componente marítima - água fria) e o SE/E ar quente, acontece a mesma coisa. 

Penso que em Faro, numa das apostas, já aconteceu o mesmo. Os valores horários não apanharam a máxima de Faro que se deu, muito temporariamente, aquando a rotação do vento para norte.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Abr 2014 às 00:28)

O valor que está na Ogimet tenho a certeza que é o que vais ver amanhã nos extremos do IPMA. A todas as 18h e 06h, todas as estações automáticas que enviem dados para a OMM têm de emitir a temperatura máxima registada, e a mínima, às horas respectivas. A Ogimet não inventa dados e máximas dependendo do que recebeu, essas tabelas T-Max e T-min são mesmo parcelas enviadas pelos códigos synop das estações. Aliás, o resumo diário do IPMA muito provavelmente usa as mesmas synop e não necessariamente dados em bruto das EMA.
Essas tabelas onde está T-min e T-Máx são diferentes do que vemos nas tabelas horárias, porque as horárias apenas apresentam a temperatura actual ou média de um X período de tempo, as outras tabelas são a medição máxima absoluta entre X horas e X horas. Mas pronto, amanhã confirmemos.

Edit: Vai ver a máxima no link que meti, de dia 8. 15,7ºC. IPMA? 15,7ºC. Esses valores são os máximos absolutos.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2014 às 00:45)

AnDré disse:


> Acontece com alguma frequência, jonas.
> Principalmente em estações sujeitas a grandes variações de temperatura devido ao vento.
> 
> Estou agora a lembrar-me de Carrazêda de Ansiães e da Praia da Rainha (Almada) mas em termos de mínimas.
> ...



Sim, compreendo perfeitamente isso tudo que disseste,e só pode ter acontecido isso, foi algo momentâneo lá no C.Carvoeiro.
Quanto ás minimas em Carrazeda e Praia da Rainha, sim é normal que uma simples brisa possa fazer mossa na temperatura, pois são locais muito abrigados, a inversão térmica está confinada numa determinada área, e é logo destruída.
Voltando ao C.Carvoeiro, para mim foi uma surpresa essa diferença entre o máximo horário e a t.maxima, embora saiba perfeitamente as possíveis causas dessa diferença.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2014 às 00:58)

SpiderVV disse:


> Edit: Vai ver a máxima no link que meti, de dia 8. 15,7ºC. IPMA? 15,7ºC. Esses valores são os máximos absolutos.



Fiz logo isso,claro, o que me deixou mais confuso.
O valor estará correto pelos vistos, foi uma pequena teimosia,nada mais.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Abr 2014 às 00:59)

Mas atenção que o valor só aparecerá se a estação transmitir essas duas variáveis para a OMM  No IPMA, nos gráficos não viste, porque, lá está, só tem os valores horários.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Abr 2014 às 11:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Fiz logo isso,claro, o que me deixou mais confuso.
> O valor estará correto pelos vistos, foi uma pequena teimosia,nada mais.



Às vezes, existem erros no Ogimet são casos raros mas em Faro acontece algumas vezes normalmente no Verão quando o vento Norte aparece depois das 18 UTC. Por exemplo, Faro às 18 UTC tem 29.5ºC, mas às 19 UTC tem 32.6ºC, o valor que aparece como máxima no Ogimet é os 29.5ºC e não os 32.6ºC, esse valor só vai aparecer no Ogimet no dia seguinte se utilizarmos 18UTC novamente, para mim, a 06 UTC é a melhor para vermos temperaturas máximas especialmente no Verão em Faro.


----------



## David sf (10 Abr 2014 às 13:23)

Máximas registadas ontem:







Classificação referente ao dia de ontem:


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Abr 2014 às 13:53)

Bom, perante isto nem sei que diga, acho que nem nos últimos 5 entro. E o Alentejo hoje está outra vez numa de não aquecer muito, e o buraco de Monção já me está a fazer estragos, mas logo se vê


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Abr 2014 às 14:28)

5º lugar, nada mau  
A estação de Monção realmente surpreendeu, 32.4º, muito quente.... E o Alentejo de facto não aqueceu como esperaria... Vamos ver hoje e amanha


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Abr 2014 às 14:52)

Muitas das estações apanharam-nos de surpresa, pelo menos ainda consegui entrar no top 15


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Abr 2014 às 16:50)

Monção hoje vai pelo mesmo caminho que ontem, talvez até pior. Pinhão está a aquecer bastante mais. As estações mais a Norte são, curiosamente, de longe as mais quentes!

Posso alterar as minhas apostas para amanhã?


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2014 às 18:43)

nem no top 15 entro  monção mais quente do que esperava e o alentejo não aqueceu tanto 
hoje parece que o pinhão está a aquecer bem, mais estragos


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Abr 2014 às 21:59)

Isto correu muito mal 

Não esperava alguns valores de temperatura registados.


----------



## David sf (11 Abr 2014 às 13:09)

Temperaturas máximas de quarta e quinta-feira:







Classificação referente ao dia de quinta-feira:






Classificação acumulada, quarta+quinta-feira:


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2014 às 13:44)

Epa mandei um bom tombo, é o que dá meter calor a mais. 
E hoje a mesma coisa.


----------



## DaniFR (11 Abr 2014 às 13:59)

Pelas minhas contas devo ter ficado entre o 16º e o 18º lugar. Mais uma vez Monção e Pinhão foram os responsáveis pelo maior erro, que foi superior às outras todas juntas.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Abr 2014 às 14:17)

Muito, muito mau  As estações enganaram-nos a todos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Abr 2014 às 14:32)

Ontem já foi bem melhor para mim, o melhor possível. 


Hoje cheira-me a novo desastre, não só o Alentejo mas todo o Continente está mais fresco, quem apostou tempeaturas mais baixas vai ter de novo destaque.


----------



## david 6 (11 Abr 2014 às 15:06)

elah antes de ontem nem no top 15 fiquei, agora ontem fiquei em 4º, foi o que valeu senão nem no top 15 no total tava (12º agora) deixa la ve hoje


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Abr 2014 às 16:02)

Nem sei para que é que hoje subi na classificação geral, amanhã vou ter um tombo dos diabos. De todos os dias este está a ser para já o pior ao nível da minha diferença de temperaturas relativamente às estações amadoras. Já ultrapassei os 9,54 de diferença A Torre aqueceu demais porque não chegaram as nuvens, o Sítio das Fontes hoje está numa de aquecer, a Moita está fresquinha, para já onde tenho menor diferença é na de Tavira, mas esta estação é muito incerta, anda muito ao sabor dos ventos, ora sobe ora desce a temperatura.

Tenho é reparado que a estação de Monção não tem aparecido hoje no mapa do IPMA. E o Alentejo não quer aquecer pela 3ª vez consecutiva.


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Abr 2014 às 16:13)

Epah, querem ver que hoje saio do top 15? Só nas estações do Alentejo são logo uns dez graus de diferença ahahahaha
Podiamos fazer a mesma coisa com as precipitações acumuladas, tipo apostas na precipitação acumulada de determinadas estações... O que vos parece? Fica a sugestão...


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Abr 2014 às 18:24)

Penso que as máximas das estações amadoras estão encontradas e para meu mal juntei uns espectaculares 13,23º de diferença destas 5 estações. 
Correu mesmo mal...


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Abr 2014 às 20:39)

Ena, apareci no 14º ontem.  Acertei em cheio em Colares e falhei por 0.1 em Serpa.  Pior foi Monção e Pinhão.  Não fosse os 8.5ºC de diferença de Monção e tinha ganho.  .

David sf amanhã quando publicares o ranking total publica o top completo quem fica do top 15 para baixo, não fica a saber em que lugar fica. 

Os 12 membros que escolheram estas estações mereciam uma corrida valente, inclundo eu


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Abr 2014 às 23:29)

Como já estava a prever este dia foi de novo uma desgraça, já devo ter aí uns 25 ou mais.

A culpa foi novamente da frescura Alentejana, sem dúvida a grande surpresa do concurso, e também de algumas estações do Norte, que neste caso aqueceram demais, nomeadamente Monção e Pinhão.

Tive algumas boas jogadas, como por exemplo com a estação do Sítio das Fontes, que nos três dias apenas somei 1º de diferença. Também com estação do Fundão, que nos três dias deverei ter menos de 0,5º de diferença.


----------



## David sf (12 Abr 2014 às 13:43)

Temperaturas máximas registados nos 3 dias a concurso:






Classificação referente ao dia de ontem, 6ª feira:






Classificação final acumulada:






Estão então de parabéns o *Jorge_scp*, que volta a vencer um concurso, e o *|Ciclone*| e o *AnDré* que voltam a ocupar posições de pódio. De notar que 5 dos 6 primeiros deste concurso já haviam ocupado o top-6 no concurso anterior.


----------



## David sf (12 Abr 2014 às 13:46)

Desvio médio por cada EM a concurso, que demonstra alguns grandes "desastres":






Aqui os vencedores em cada EM, apenas um participante (*Gerofil*) venceu em mais do que uma EM:


----------



## David sf (12 Abr 2014 às 13:59)

Acumulado dos lugares de honra em todos os concursos realizados até ao dia de hoje:


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Abr 2014 às 14:15)

Obrigado David 

Ganhar pela 3a vez é muito positivo, estou a ver que tenho de começar a jogar o euromilhões! 

Obviamente fico contente com o resultado, não esperava vencer já que os concorrentes têm evoluido imenso, tornando cada vez mais difícil.

Relativamente a este concurso em si, Monção foi um desastre para mim, para a próxima a ver se não me engana mesmo! De resto, na minha opinião, as grandes falhas de 6a feira tem a ver com a má previsão do ECMWF. O GFS era muito mais contido nas temperaturas, principalmente a Sul, mantendo ou mesmo diminuindo relativamente a Quinta. Eu confio mais no ECM, mas preferi não aumentar tanto as temperaturas na Sexta como este modelo indicava, e fiquei num meio termo entre ambos os modelos. Verificou-se que no médio prazo o GFS levou claramente a melhor.

Parabéns ao Ciclone, que quase ganhava e tem-se revelado um excelente concorrente. Também ao André, que esteve muito bem na Sexta e por pouco não nos ultrapassava! A todos os participantes, porque sem eles isto não faria sentido nenhum, e finalmente, ao organizador David sf, mais uma vez obrigado pela disponibilidade.


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Abr 2014 às 14:31)

Feitas as minhas contas finais obtenho de facto como pior estação o buraco de Monção, e como melhor o Fundão, na próxima edição se houver Monção acho que vou acrescentar mais uns 3º em cima da minha previsão  (até rimou)

Já não esperava um 10º. lugar, porque realmente esta sexta feira foi tão negra como quarta-feira Há que continuar a aumentar as aprendizagens acerca destas estações e dos fenómenos em geral, subi 3 lugares desde o último concurso não é nada mau, mas também é preciso ter em conta que ainda estou nos beneficiados dos 10%, porque se não acho que teria um lugar muito mais baixo, até porque o GFS no último dia de apostas não fez grandes alterações na generalidade.

Resta-me realmente felicitar todos os concorrentes e em especial os três primeiros classificados, agradecer a compreensão e organização do administrador David Sf, e desejar também melhores apostas para todos os que não conseguiram resultados muito bons, incluindo eu


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Abr 2014 às 18:13)

Ena!

Duas vezes no pódio no primeiro e segundo dia! 

Se não fosse o falhanço do dia 1 isto tinha corrido muito bem, ainda assim gostei muito de ter ficado no top 10.

Obrigado David pelo excelente trabalho,  venham mais.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2014 às 22:20)

Boas

Parabéns a todos os participantes, principalmente ao trio da frente, e ao David  pela organização de mais um excelente concurso.

Quanto à minha prestação, ficou um pouco aquém, a próxima será melhor,assim o  espero.
Cometi vários erros, meti calor a mais em Mértola/Serpa/Moita, por exemplo.
Monção teve um registo brutal,jamais imaginaria num registo 32,4ºC, foi somente a 3º registo mais alto  deste ano em território europeu,portanto, tudo dito. 

Aquele sitio suscita-me alguma curiosidade, pois se o local aquece tanto durante o dia, também deveria de arrefecer bastante à noite, o que na realidade não acontece,o que é estranho, pois pelos vistos não tem o padrão térmico  característico de um vale/várzea.


----------



## MSantos (13 Abr 2014 às 01:51)

Infelizmente desta vez já não fui a tempo de participar. 

Parabéns à organização e a todos os participantes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Abr 2014 às 13:36)

Bom, ficar no 15º lugar não está mau, 4ª feira foi o meu pior dia e curiosamente a 5ª feira o melhor, embora no último dia tenha ficado no melhor lugar 13º. Parabéns ao vencedor e ao administrador David sf. Espero melhorar na próxima votação e ficar num top 10.


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2014 às 11:43)

Comecei o concurso por me espatifar ao comprido nas estações do C.Carvoeiro e de Colares.
É bem feita, para a próxima dar mais importância à direcção do vento.

A partir daí não julguei que a recuperação fosse possível. Ainda para mais com um Alentejo sempre frio. Embora esse tenha sido um erro de quase todos.

Bom, há que dar os parabéns aos vencedores deste concurso que, como o David mostrou, vão-se evidenciando na tabela classificativa dos lugares de honra. Não há-de ser por acaso! 

E claro, um obrigado ao David pelo trabalho.
Este é um concurso que nos faz estar atento às particularidades de cada lugar/estação. E isso acaba por ser muito enriquecedor. 

PS: Mas quem é que teve a ideia peregrina de escolher a estação de Monção?


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2014 às 12:53)

AnDré disse:


> PS: Mas quem é que teve a ideia peregrina de escolher a estação de Monção?



Excelente escolha...para enterrar o pessoal.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Jun 2014 às 18:36)

Que tal fazermos uma aposta de temperaturas para os dias 12, 13 e 14?


----------



## joselamego (7 Jun 2014 às 18:39)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Que tal fazermos uma aposta de temperaturas para os dias 12, 13 e 14?





Eu concordo!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2015 às 16:57)

@David sf  desculpa lá a lata, e que tal um concurso de apostas para os  extremos de temperatura nos dias  7, 8 e 9 de Fevereiro, por exemplo.


----------



## David sf (1 Fev 2015 às 16:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> @David sf  desculpa lá a lata, e que tal um concurso de apostas para os  extremos de temperatura nos dias  7, 8 e 9 de Fevereiro, por exemplo.



Já tinha pensado nisso, deverá sair em breve.


----------

